# Industrial Architecture and Factories



## Joshua Dodd (Aug 9, 2010)

I have always loved industry. As grim and foreboding as industrial plants may appear, some even menacing, I find them to be incredibly fascinating. I haven't seen any threads on SSC dedicated solely to a general showcase of industrial subjects, so I would like to start a thread exactly for that: Factories and industry. Industry of all types.

There is a town in the Dallas Fort Worth Metroplex called Midlothian. Midlothian, Tx has the best example of heavy industry. The town is considered both the cement and steel capitol of Texas and boasts of an incredibly diverse industrial base. 

These are pictures of the TXI cement plants I took:














































Not the best images, but it's a start.  Please, post pictures of industry that you have


----------



## Joshua Dodd (Aug 9, 2010)

Midlothian Energy LP power plant, owned by Reliant Energy. My phone is not great for pictures, but this place is too cool not to showcase:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am not sure, I think Lloyd's building is a industrial style








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lloyd's_building


----------



## WillBuild (Aug 11, 2010)

Driving through the ports of Rotterdam and Antwerp at night is always mesmerizing.









source: Studio Parkweg









source: Roel77 at photobucket









source: nu.nl









source: werkaandemuur.nl


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*EMBRAER* | Évora, Portugal
*Architecture* | A:A aburmester - http://www.aburmester.com/index/#/embraer/
*Photography* | © Rita Burmester 

The overall implementation is divided into two major manufacturing units of composites and fabricated metal and their corresponding administrative buildings. We sought to combine an image of quality to the specificities of a company of this nature. The administration building is located at the entrance of the industrial lot. Consisting of two bodies connected by a covered patio, is characterized as a construction of two floors. In the first one are developed all social areas and in the second one function the administrative areas. This building was performed in concrete structure up to the first floor, consisting of columns, beams and floor slabs. The top floor is mainly constructed of lightweight metal frame to allow the construction of higher spans, enabling the organization of open spaces. The industrial units are composed of a metallic trusses solution with maximum spans of 45 meters. The buildings are implanted in the center of the lot in order to expand their own areas in the future. The coverage is made up of self-supporting metal sheets which reach different spans measures, ranging between 20 and 30 meters, in accordance with the layout of the industrial process used by EMBRAER. The design of the building seeks to coat that same layout, covering it and giving architectural principles to the building. The Shed type buildings take advantage of the North-South axis orientation, allowing constant light entries without solar incidence. This logic is also applied to the side walls, contributing to the inside management of a large quantity of natural light.

http://www.aburmester.com/index/#/embraer/



















































​


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

^^

Great pictures...there are someone that i never have seen...


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*IMSA Headquarters, Escuintla, Guatemala (2015), by Cúre & Penabad*































































































































You can see more here: *Cúre & Penabad*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Documentary on the *Industrial Architecture* of *Buenos Aires*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Canale Factory - Buenos Aires*






The golden age of the architecture of Buenos Aires went even further from the residential buildings, reaching the industries of the city. Unlike the residences and big houses of the 1880-1930 period, the industrial architecture had the luxury of experimenting with new styles, far from the french and italian academicism. One of the most iconic factories of Buenos Aires following this concept was the Canale Factory, also iconic for its cookies and other sweet products and its presence in the argentine market for almost a century. Because of its huge size and the great views in front of the Lezama Park (who’s also in a small hill), the Canale Palace is an essential piece of the neighborhood of San Telmo (though it’s actually in the exact limit with the neighborhood of La Boca). For all the massive influx of tourists who came back from their vacactions on the beach of the cities of the south of the province, it was great to smell the cookies from this factory and the Bagley Factory just a few blocks away (the highway finishes just in front of this area). Nowadays, it’s part of the vast restoration of the South, where dozens of old factories are being recicled, resulting in a very cool revitalization of that part of the city.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## edxor (Sep 18, 2011)

Mongstad Raffinery in Norway looks like a city with towers at first glance









Source


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*ABASTO DE BUENOS AIRES*




The Abasto Shopping is one of the biggest shopping mall centers in Buenos Aires, Argentina. The building was the central wholesale fruit and vegetable market in the city ("Mercado de Abasto") from 1893 to 1984. Since 1999, it has served as a shopping mall. It is also famous for being in the area where the tango singer Carlos Gardel, known as El Morocho del Abasto ("the dark-haired guy from Abasto"), lived for most of his life. Today, the surrounding area, though part of the Balvanera neighbourhood, is sometimes referred to as Abasto. The Abasto Shopping centre is served by the adjoining underground station Carlos Gardel of line B metro (subte). By the end of the 19th century, the city of Buenos Aires was expanding rapidly due to the influx of migrants from various European countries. Because of the demographic change, and the demolition of the Mercado Modelo market near the Plaza Lorea, the Devoto brothers on August 16, 1888, proposed the construction of a supply market on the land they acquired in 1875 in the Balvanera neighbourhood. The land was near the Sarmiento railway and halfway between La Boca and Olivos, two zones of fruit and vegetable production. The town hall accepted the proposal on November 29 of that year, and passed it on to the Deliberating Council, who sanctioned it on January 8, 1889, in an ordinance approving the construction of the Mercado Central de Abasto ("Central Supply Market") on the 25,000 m² plot of land between Corrientes Avenue, Lavalle, Anchorena and Laprida streets. The municipality allowed the Abasto market to become wholesalers of fruit, vegetables and other foodstuffs, but forbade the sale of meat. The old marketeers of the Mercado Modelo associated and founded in 1889 the Sociedad Anónima Mercado de Abasto Proveedor ("Market Supply Provider Anonymous Society"), which bought from the Devoto brothers the land and the concession to build the Mercado de Abasto. The construction of the building started shortly after the sale had been approved by mayor Francisco Seeber, and the first section was inaugurated on April 1 of 1893, with a covered area of 1,300 m². Ten years later a refrigerated storage and an ice factory were opened, to satisfy the city's hygiene standards of the times. Since the population, and with it consumer demand, was steadily growing, it was necessary to construct a parking area for horses and vehicles. In 1928 an annex for retail sale was built between Guardia Vieja, Lavalle, Gallo and Bustamante streets. Consumer demand again led to the overcrowding of the markets of the city, so architects José Luis Delpini, Viktor Sulčič and Raúl Bes designed a new market in the location of the Abasto market. Work started on December 28 of 1931 with the foundations and finished in 1934. The new Mercado de Abastos had an area of 44,000 m2 (473,612 sq ft), railway access and underground parking. In 1939, the sale of meat and fish was allowed. On October 14, 1984 the central market was moved to the present Mercado Central, location, outside the city of Buenos Aires, and the Abasto of Buenos Aires was closed and left abandoned. It was not until the mid-1990s that a project was proposed for turning the Abasto into a shopping mall. In 1996 the building was sold to IRSA, which restored the facade and remodeled and restored its interior. Abasto Shopping Centre was opened in 1999, and houses brands like Lacoste, Adidas, Nike, Yves Saint Laurent, Christian Dior, New Man, among others.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*The textile factory Saitis Fashion *in Bitola, Macedonia (built somewhere in the 2000's)














































Interior photos





































photos source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

This example is from the city of Osijek, Croatia. It used to be warehouse near the train station and it's been transformed into place for cultural events, for sport activities and a caffè/restaurant.



Rocky031 said:


> *before*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swift gamer (Jul 10, 2018)

Kohtla-Järve Estonia.






(c) VKG / Viru Keemia Grupp


----------

